# Anyone use PC based Diagnostic Software



## my350z8 (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anyone know of or use PC based diagnostic software to read the codes, monitor/datalog the sensors & fuel map on a 91 300TTz, a 96 Maxima & 99 Maxima? I have found some that will work on my 91 300TTz.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Are you looking for an OBDII scanner? It will work on 96+ cars and read codes.


----------

